# Can't take anymore!



## darksideofthemoon (Nov 17, 2010)

My H and I have been married for 11 years. He had children coming into the marriage, and we had 3 more together. H works away from home for extended periods of time- I stay at home and most of the time I am like a single parent. 

We've had problems since the beginning due to H's insecurity and jealousy issues. I've been accused of having an affair with everyone from my boss to the bag boy at the grocery store. I have never been unfaithful, physically or emotionally. It seems he is even jealous of female friends because he acts rude to any friends I may try to make.

We've had issues raising our children - he refuses to change diapers or help at bedtime, for example. At times, I've begged him to help me, and he flat out says no and continues playing games on the computer, or whatever. 

H has enjoyed gambling over the last few years, but now it has become a problem. He is starting to lie and be sneaky about the money he spends. 

Let me preface this with I'm not a jealous person but I believe he has also been unfaithful, though I can't prove it. I found a secret email account he had by accident a few months ago. He first lied and said it was someone else's then admitted it. He had a "connection" to a woman that lived near where he'd been working, and I believe he either had something going or got caught before he could do anything. He supposedly deleted the email account (would never let me look at it). He swore he didn't do anything but I had noticed during this time he'd been having problems "performing" with me.

This weekend, I found he'd been looking at sites like Adult Friend Finder, and he lied yet again about going gambling.

I feel like I really can't take this anymore. His promises are worth nothing and I can't trust him. I feel bad for our children and I am scared at the idea of striking out on my own with 3 kids. We tried counseling a couple years ago, and he only got angry and wanted to kick the counselor's butt.


----------



## TabbyD (Sep 30, 2010)

There's a saying hun...you don't hang around a barber shop unless you're looking for a haircut. He's hanging around the barber shop. You need to realize that "he's just not that into you" and move on. Its not you. You're a great person with a lot to give. He's just stupid and loves a computer more than humanity because he cares more about his short term happiness than anything you do. Get out. You know you deserve better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Sounds like the only thing he brings to the table is cash.

Check with a lawyer and see how much of that you would get.


----------



## darksideofthemoon (Nov 17, 2010)

That was funny.

These are my general feelings as well


----------



## KathyGriffinFan (Apr 4, 2011)

I take it he doesn't erase his online history? If you're looking for more info, install a keylogger and see what you find. Don't show your hand, just continue to compile evidence because if you continue to come at him with just a lil' of this and a lil' of that, he'll attempt to refute it. Get some more evidence. Get in touch with an attorney. Oh, and liars suck


----------

